# Fortunately, Unfortunately



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

This one is quite easy, and can make you laugh as you read through the posts.

I will start with a sentence that begins with FORTUNATELY.  The next person will continue the theme by starting their sentence with UNFORTUNATELY.  The person after that with FORTUNATELY.

Example:

Fortunately, Betty loved to boil eggs.

Unfortunately, they always turned out with green yolks.

Fortunately, the yolk was on Betty.

Unfortunately, Betty didn't like being the butt of the joke.

Etc.

I will begin with:

Fortunately, Herman had many pairs of pants to choose from.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, none of them fit.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, none were in his size.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2008)

fortunately, they were all too big, so he could eat his way into them..........


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, he didn't have a lot of food in his pantry to help him gain the weight that he needed.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately, that's exactly what the doctor ordered, to keep his weight in check by reducing his caloric intake.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately all he had was ice cream and hight fat brownies


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2008)

fortunately, he had a gift card to the local market.............


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortuately he had no way to get there since his car had four flat tires.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately his wife was very fit and ran to the market.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

unfortunately, she broke her big toe when she tripped on a hot dog.


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately, he had an air pump machine and some bubble gum to plug the holes and was able to repair them.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, he had not serviced the pump in a long time and it didn't work.


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately his fit wife was able to go for him...even with the broken toe from tripping on a hot dog.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

lol..Neeney!


Unfortunately, her toe had begun to swell so she couldn't get her boot on


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately she had some open toed running shoes that fit perfectly!


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, Herman played a joke on her and tied her shoelaces together!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately for her, the shoes she was wearing were velcro! (two can play this game Neeney! LOL)


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, Herman cut 1/2 the Velcro off of each shoe and they wouldn't fasten together (gotcha!)


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

fortunately his wife's feet had swollen from the broken toe and the heat, so the shoes stayed on without the velcro!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately her feet had swollen so much that she couldn't get the shoes off.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately they were her favorite pair of shoes.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately her hubby had to cut them off!  ( the shoes not here feet!)


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

fortunately, he bought her new shoes!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately they didn't match, and one was a sneaker and the other a pump with a 6 inch heel.

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG...LOL

Fortunately there was another pair just like it somewhere.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately someone else bought them.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately it was her sister.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately her sister hadn't spoken to her in eight years.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately Herman was having an affair with the sister so he was able to switch the shoes so each got a matching pair.


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

unfortunaely he kept them for himself instead!


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately they fit him.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

unforunately...everyone who saw him laughed


----------



## middie (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately they were friendly laughs


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

unfortunately it still gave him a complex!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately the sisters reconciled.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

unfortunately it only lasted a week because the sister tried to pick up on the husband!!!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

fortunately he was too heavy to pick up so she gave up!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately, the husband, still being embarassed about the shoes, decided he loved his wife and ended the affair with the sister.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Dee I like yours better!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately the sister ended up in the hospital with a hernia.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately her dr. looked just like Richard Gere!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately the doctor was a woman.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately she'd had a s ex change operation


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

(OMGosh, Laurie, you crack me up!!!)

Fortunately, the doctor was a Proctologist.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately it was the sister's stomach that was the problem,


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately, she had a tummy tuck and her stomach was no longer an issue.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

unfortunately, the dr...may have left a pair of clips in her tummy while operating


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately the clips were made of a brand new dissolving metal that would be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, she had a mouth full of metal, and the metal clips traveled from her stomach to her mouth and welded it shut!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately..she had always talked too much so having her mouth shut was a good thing.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately a traveling magnet salesman happened to come by the room at that moment.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

lol painpills make you funny Barbara!

Fortunately, she was out of the room when the salesman knocked on the door


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately her sister _was_ there and opened the door.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

fortunately her sister didn't wear braces!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately the hip replacement she had the year before put her in a very awkward position.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately, it turned out she really liked the salesman!

Barbara
P.S. Are you kidding Trish?!  I have always had a warped mind!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Unfortunately the magnet salesman was setting off all the monitors in the hospital and was kicked out before he could give Herman's ex-wife his phone number.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2008)

Fortunately she looked out the window just as the salesman was getting in his van, and she noticed that his work number was on the side of the van.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Unfortunately she didn't know he was her long lost twin brother that she never knew she had.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2008)

Fortunately she wrote his phone number down as the van drove away, so that she could let him know what she had just found out.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Unfortunately he didn't believe her because he had just won $100 million in the lottery and thought she was just another person after his money.


----------

